# A day with a Z4 - A quick review



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

Just returned the keys to Wellsway BMW in Bath to their now not so shiney silver Z4 3.0i(manual of course), after having it for the day. Owning TT's for coming up to 3 years soon, i am looking at others to possibly replace it.

I arrived at 9 and she was sat there waiting for me with the 18" rims and sat nav as extras and a full tank of fuel. We exchanged keys and off i went while he went and put my keys in his safe and then told me to be back by 4pm.

I got into the car and i was greeted with an array of toys to play with. First thing to do was to get the roof down. Now, on the adverts it looks really quick etc, but in all honesty the TT's roof is only a few seconds slower due to no mechanism to release making it automatic whirring and clunking before any roof movement. No tonneau cover leaves gaping holes in the side of the car which spoils the lines. I then moved the seat with the OH SO slow electic seats and i was ready to go.

Turning the key i was greeted with the beautifull sound of the straight six engine firing up, and she sat there rumbing as i grinned like a cheshire cat!!

I didn't wanna drown the engine noise out, so i tuned the radio off using the nice littel control panel and then i turned on the GPS tracking system to tell me exactly where i was etc on the monitor display which came up on the dash.

Engine rumbling, roof down, music on, i was ready to go.... oooo hang on, air con, how the hell do i work that... i then sat there for another 15 mins trying to work out how the hell to use it, and even after i RTFM i still couldn't work it out, so i just switched it off.

Handbrake down, i gave it a tickle as i drove out off the forecourt, then i floored it........ being a NA engine you dont get the kick but there is still enough ooomph in lower gears.

Driving along, the radio seemed to have a mind of its own, with the vloume adjusting itself all the time and the sat nav which i thought i had turned off telling me to take a u-turn every 2 minutes. Eventually i had to pull over and locate the nav disc and take it out to switch it off.

1st, 2nd and 3rd are superb gears, but the engine felt flat and non responsive in anything above 3rd even if i was thrashing the nuts off it. It just didn't feel torquey enough.

I drove a variety of roads including A roads, B roads, and dual carriage ways, but no matter what i did, i just didn't feel 'sporty'. I pressed the 'sport' button on the console, but that didn't do feck all and i was left with an average sports car.

Driving around people do certainly look at it, and it reminded me of when i first got my TT, but i expect the Z4 is just novelty value and i cant really see it turning heads still in a few years time. You get the usual 'nice car mate' being shouted at you, but you also get alot of the BMW stigma with it.

I popped into see Rob (B3 VES) and he went out for a quick spin in it, and from what i could gather, he wasn't too impressed with it either. But im sure he will be along soon to give his verdict.

I drove back to the showroom and handed back the keys and sat down to spec a car up with the salesman. As with all BMW's you have to virtaully pay for everything, so by the time i had 'basically' specced it up with 18's, Xenons and some other bits, it was knocking on for Â£34k.

I then got back into the TT and i realised why i bought it again. I still love the TT and there is still nothing i can find to replace it. 

Verdict:
A good looking car with excellent handling and novelty value that is second to none, but with a non inspiring engine and costly extras, i would rather spend Â£34k on a Boxster or another TT. Althoug it does make you realise that Audi are going to have to start adding 'toys' soon to make the TT feel less dated inside.

Cheers
Kevin


----------



## moley (May 14, 2002)

Nice report Kev - looking at Snaxo's at Burghley, it's not bad at all - but I've still got V6 fever at the mo.

Moley


----------



## paulatt (Oct 28, 2002)

There is an article about the Z4 in today's Telegraph (motoring section). Reporter also thought the car was average but he said it was a different car after he pressed the sport button!!
One drove down past me yesterday, sounded lovely but looks too stylised for me.


----------



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

> .... i would rather spend Â£34k on a Boxster or another TT


Hi Kevin

I've test driven a few Boxsters recently.

They drive very differently to a TT, and, dare I say it, they feel a lot more 'sporty' than a TT. Up to about 4000 rpm, the engine feels and sounds 'normal', but once you let it rev, it sounds awesome, and the car pulls like hell! There is no turbo lag, the power delivery is instant. The car kind of squats down under power, and there is far more feel through the steering.

Ever since I sold my TT several weeks ago, I've been on the internet every day looking for a suitably specced Boxster and having no luck. Only today did I find a suitable one at an OPC - I drove straight down to the dealer and put a deposit on it. I was very lucky to find a cancelled order with just 150 miles on the clock. I'll give you a better report in a couple of weeks time - I collect my Boxster on the 31st of July - can't wait!


----------



## snaxo (May 31, 2002)

Interesting review....

Having lived with the Z4 now for over 2 weeks, a few responses...

1) The AC and SatNav (incl turning voice off) are dead easy to control - but that's not your fault Kev if no-one explained it to you. Â AC not hard to figure out though?

2) The roof when down provides it's own tonneau cover - though as you say there are some 'gaps' at the side that they simply couldn't 'engineer out'. Â However, you can buy (cheeky gits) some snap on covers that cover these if you really want. I probbaly won't bother but they would be much quicker to put on / off than an actual full tonneau.

3) The Hi-Fi system has auto-loudness control so yes it will put the volume up when you drive quicker and down when slower as you experienced. Seems to work pretty well I think.

4) Â Flat and unresponsive in anything above 3rd ?!! LOL !
Did you remember where the throttle is? Perhaps you weren't using the engine revs enough??? The engine is valvetronic and I find that it's at 3,000 RPM (slightly higher than a TT) that it begins to come to life. Â It's very smooth Â (something that takes a while to get used to after the turbo delivery of the TT I have to say) but it certainly is not (in my experience flat and unresponsive). Â As the Golf R32 found out just the day before yesterday when I pulled away from him in 4th no problem Â ;D

5) The sport button makes a 'huge' difference in my opinion. I never drive with it off anymore. The engine is much more responsive, instantaneous in fact. Â The steering also seems to tighten somewhat though I find this slightly less noticeable.

One thing I should point out now. I love the TT too.
But this car is also extremely good. My initial impression is that (and in complete odds to you Kev I'm afraid), in the dry, the feel of the car is considerably more sporty than the TT. The way you can control the car through tight bends - the rear almost seems to shift round to follow your line in-place - I've never experienced that in the TT before and hence I've already pushed this car harder in some respects - purely for the driving 'grin' factor it gave me. Â I've not driven a BOxster (though I've been in a few) but if that car is even better like it's supposed to be, then WOW !!

I let my boss drive it briefly to see what he thought as he used to do saloon car racing. His impression seemed to be the same as mine. Â He's a bit of a BMW fan anyway so maybe he was biased. Still never seen anyone control a 325i Touring round corners in the wet like him ! Â I couldn't keep up in me 4WD TT and I'm not really a snail-like driver! So the fact that he was impressed led me to think I wasn't imagining things!

Also - Paula - re the Daily Telegraph article...reporter though the car was average??? I'm not sure you read it properly"

Here are some hi-lights from said article:

"because I thought it was a seriously dubious effort when I first clapped eyes on it. Having just spent the weekend with it, however, I now find myself nominating it as the biggest surprise of the year so far. This car is absolutely fantastic!

"Watch the sunlight playing off it and the Z4 is an irresistable feast of diff shapes, a real joy to behold"

Re: the interior "it's one of the nicest driving environments I've experienced in some time. You sit low and the view out is dominated by the bonnet's imperious sweep. Basically, it feels like the business"

"Early last Sunday on a deserted back road near my house, I had the best half hour behind the wheel of a car I've managed in about five years!"

"A year ago, I thought BMW was going to hell in a badly designed hand-basket. Now I think it is holding the keys for the future"

I'm probably a bit loopy to defend the car on the TT forum - but just wanted to express the may experience has been different to Kev's.

Damian


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

Damien

Don't get me wrong, im not slating the Z4, i just found it didn't give me the 'grins & thrills' i was hoping for. I went with the outlook that i was probably going to end up buying one, but the Z4 3.0 didn't quite do it for me like i thought and hoped it would. 

Putting everything aside, i do have to say it has a superb chassis and it is a good car. But just not for me i think. :-/

Cheers
Kevin


----------



## b3ves (May 6, 2002)

Great car, but no cigar.

Most impressive thing - lovely engine noise when pulling away.

Most disappointing thing - engine felt flat at higher RPM at I was expecting.

I'm also unconvinced by the styling, which is analagous (spelling?) with the Fiat Coupe. Stunning shape, but with some quirky angles. Just like the Fiat, I think it's liable to date very quickly.

Having said this, buyers won't be disappointed

Rob


----------



## snaxo (May 31, 2002)

No worries Kev - I appreciate your view's based on your experience and it's good to post them too so others can get some real world impressions rather than just those posted by journo's.

Just wanted to post mine as I do have differing views which others may be ineterested in, in terms of balance etc Â 

Damian

PS Rob - agree with you re: the potential to date. That could well happen though will take a while. I don't think the Z4 will be rememberd in years to come as a classic in the way the TT will. No way. But here and now - as you say - buyers will not be disappointed. ;D


----------



## CapTT (Mar 2, 2003)

Good report Kev..

I also spent half a day in a Z4 3.0 manual yesterday.

All I would add is the sport button seemed to improve and "stiffen up" the steering and made it much better , non-sport it was very floaty and vague.

The dash board , whats the idea of that huge slab of greyish/silvery plastic all about.?. On a lovely sunny day as it was yesterday all it does is dazzle you everytime you look at it. And the slot for the single CD in it?, Stolen from a fiesta or what.?. Very poor quality IMO.

Engine wasn`t bad , usual BM , OK when loosened up.

But Â£31 K+ I don`t think so.


----------



## snaxo (May 31, 2002)

CapTT

That's not plastic it's actually brushed aluminium and it does look and feel like it. Â And it hasn't dazzled me once....(it's brushed....not usually a dazzling type surface)

There are parts of the interior that _are_ plastic that really should also be brushed alu though, albeit quite small parts.

So for your 31k you get:

a) a 231 BHP gloriously sounding straight six engine which takes the car from 0-60 in 5.9 and on to a limited 155

b) the worlds fastest auto-softop hood. Fully lined and with galss rear screen - when the hood is up it's so quiet it feels like a hardtop.

c) fully electric seats

d) full climate control

e) run flat tyres / tyre pressure sensors

f) rain sensor / auto headlight activation

g) m-tech suspension

h) the usual range of driver assist toys (in fact - the *full* range)

i) full leather seats

j) 6 speed gearbox

k) specially tuned engine note piped direct to the cabin

l) Hi-fi with single CD

j) and very importantly - ROCK SOLID residuals (at least for the moment)

...what are you comparing it to exactly for you to think it's such bad value?! Â I think it's value is on a par with the TT and excedes the Boxster, personally.

If you don't like it - fair enough - why should you ? But please - let's see some decent and informative criticism rather than 'I don't like the CD slot' and the engine 'aint bad - usual BM (lol) Â Interested in your view! Â

Damian


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

It will be interesting to compare it for the V6 TTR when it comes out! They will both cost about the same amount of money, so they will be direct competitors.


----------



## teucer2000 (May 14, 2002)

Re residuals...I've heard that dealers are already offering discounts on the Z4 2.5. And according to Autocar, the residuals are not expected to maintain anything like the 60% plus, over three years of the TT - due to BMW's image being hit by how common the 3 series is, two many other talented competitors and the fact that the styling is bloody awful. My neighbour has just bought a Z4 and the first thing he did was to explain the the styling 'grows on you'. It just hasn't got the wow factor of the TT.


----------



## snaxo (May 31, 2002)

Vlastan - you are right - will be interesting to see the TT 3.2 v the 3.0i Z4. I have a feeling the TT may come out the better - sounds like they've put effort into inproving the steering, brakes, handling as well as the engine and of course the gearbox I was tempted to order one - but pending the 'revised design' due somewhere aroud 2005 I believe, I thought I'd hold off.

With regards to the steering - I am surprised Kev didn't mention that more in his review as it's the one aspect I am finding hard to get used to. It has a bit of an artificial feel - I think the SW needs a bit of tuning.

Teucer - "styling is bloody awful". Very subjective. I can honestly say that 95% of comments I have had have been extremely positive. Agree though - it does not have the wow factor to the degree the TT did when it first arrived. In essence the TT (Coupe anyway) is a more groudbreaking design I think. TT does not have a lot of wow factor anymore though cos there are too many of them ! Z4 certainly does have WOW factor at the moment. I have had loads of people turn round and stare, point, and shout out comments incl "now that, I like" and 'fat car mate!" (I assume that's a compliment!! I never had that in the TT but then I had one a couple years after they hit the streets.

With regards to residuals, actually the current quoted figures are 60% for the 2.5 and 58% for the 3.0 over 3 years. You don't seriously think you'll get a discount of a 2.5 do you ? There is a much smaller waiting list for them (maybe 3-4 months I think) - for the 3.0 you'll have to wait around 10-12 months (15 now from my local dealer) unless you get a cancellation. Does that lead you to believe that residuals are going to be poor? ;-)

Also - In terms of styling being bloody awful - I think I read you have an MR2 now?! (apologies if I am confusing you with someone else) 

Damian


----------



## S2U_TT (May 8, 2002)

Like the Z3....it had the WOW factor when it first came out but when you see them on the road now they just don't do anything for me! I think the Z4 will be going down the same road, i think it looks lovely but give it a few years and they will be as common as the TT, i am sure BMW will be bringing out an M version.....now there's a different story!! 8)


----------



## teucer2000 (May 14, 2002)

Yep - nice blue MR2 coming this week...decided cars with boots are for old people.....


----------



## Andy_TT (Jun 5, 2002)

Not driven the Z4 yet but if it's anything like the 330ci (that I have been driving for the last few months) you can keep it (and probably the V6 TT as well).

At first I loved the sound of the six cylinder engine but always felt it lacked the "sporting rush" of the 1.8 turbo engine. Overall the engine gives the impression of a rather un-dynamic /un-happening lump, yes its quick (although it never really feels it) and yes it is very smooth. However, despite on paper being as quick (if not quicker) than the TT it never gives that impression.

The 330ci has also given very poor fuel economy, in 4000 miles it has failed to give more than 25mpg (and has been as low as 18mpg) on a tank full. I normally got at least 30mpg from the TT and occasionally managed 36mpg on long runs.

When I got the 330 I was excited by the prospect of a six cylinder engine, I now realise they are perhaps not all I had hoped. Given the choice for every day practicality and "fun driving at weekends" I think I prefer a smaller turbo charged four cylinders any day.

Having lost my desire (mostly inspired by the lack of a V6 TT) for a six cylinder lump I guess I will just have to wait for a six cylinder turbo charged engine - now that's a prospect!


----------



## CapTT (Mar 2, 2003)

Oh Noooooooo !!!!!

Somebody has expressed an honest opinion that does not state that the dreaded BMW is the best car in the world ,ever.

Wait for it...................

I`m sure another long drawn out defence statement is on its way from our friendly neighbourhood Z4 man. I can`t wait .LOL.

Good on yer Andy-TT.

How many Z4 facts and figures are there left to quote snaxo.?


----------



## imster (Apr 26, 2003)

Hi Damien,

Just want to tell you that your car is lovely, although i haven't had the chance to drive a Z4 i have heard that it is a massive improvement over the Z3. Do you think that in the months to come the Z4 will become common like so many of the others BMW's??

Cheers
Imraan


----------



## snaxo (May 31, 2002)

> Oh Noooooooo !!!!!
> 
> Somebody has expressed an honest opinion that does not state that the dreaded BMW is the best car in the world ,ever.
> 
> ...


Another brilliant repost CapTT. Â 

I am actually far more of an Audi man than a BMW one (though their far superior service is beginning to sway me a little). Â And I absolutely love the TT. Loved every minute of mine.

However, my comments on your post were primarily around why you think the Z4 is bad value? I can't see it and couldn't see that you put forward any reasonable arguements to support it!! Â That's all. I dont expect you or anyone else to like it. Even my girlfriend much prefers the TT (though I think she is coming round Â ).

As for AndyTT's comments, I know what he means. I actually like the 'turbo delivery myself' (I have had 3 Turbocharged cars in my time and count them some of the most fun I have had). Â 

The engine in the Z4 is a tuned version of the 330ci engine and the power delivery is similar. Though due to the lightness of the car, you really do get more of the feel of acceleration than you might do in the 330ci - and as I mentioned in another post - compared to the TT the power seems to really kick in at slightly higher revs.

Average fuel comsumption so far showing 27.4
My TT when I sold it was 27.9 so pretty much there or thereabouts on that front.

Thans imsTTer. It is said that BMW GB are controlling the supply of Z4's to the UK so as to not flood the market in the same way as they did in the Z3. Whether that's true or not I don't know. Â Certainly the 3.0 is likely to remain with a long waiting list for sometime to come as they simply don't make that many of them (relatively) due to the demand for the 3.0 engine across other large selling models (3 series, 5 series, X5 and then X3 next year). Â In the UK it's the 3.0 that 80% of people want (similar to the 180 v 225 TT situation). Â They do plan to introduce a 2.2 version which is a bit of a shame - so we will have to see what happens on the numbers front when that comes out.

Damian


----------



## jgoodman00 (May 6, 2002)

> Another brilliant repost CapTT. Â
> 
> I am actually far more of an Audi man than a BMW one (though their far superior service is beginning to sway me a little). Â And I absolutely love the TT. Loved every minute of mine.
> 
> ...


I think many of the negative comments are sour-grapes (sp?). Personally I dont like BMW's, but I am sure this is a great car, & is priced very cleverly. I would bet that dynamically it is far superior to the now ageing TT, especially if recent BM's are taken into account...

Fair play to you for getting a deposit in early & now enjoying the exclusivity...


----------



## SBJ (Jun 29, 2002)

Hi Damien,

It was a pleasure to meet you at the TT meet the other Sunday and to see the glorious Z4 (and drive it a couple of feet before you noticed!).

Iâ€™m not going to defend either TT or Z4 camp, but Iâ€™d personally have a Z4 in a heartbeat if finances allowed. The TT is a very different car and doesnâ€™t need defending, and conversely, neither does the Z4, as a few hours test drive doesnâ€™t really tell anyone enough about the car.

I do know that BMW engines are world renowned for the silky smooth power delivery, and M-Tech for the suspension setups. As for styling, its all very subjective and personal but think it looks fantastic.

Thanks for the report and look forward to the next instalment of the â€˜owning experienceâ€™.

Simon


----------



## ag (Sep 12, 2002)

With regard to Z3 residuals don't forget that it was originally priced more to take on MGFs than Boxsters . It was only after 18months or so that BMW GB realised that their car was an absolute bargain in comparison and bumped the price up accordingly.

The Z4 is extremely unlikely to suffer the same fate.

I was not a massive fan of the looks but I admire boldness and innovation and having seen Snaxo's car at Burghley then anyone considering it ugly is not being very fair. Its a subjective issue I know but I think it will age quite well if BMW continues the "flame surfacing" theme and doesn't change tack leaving the Z3, 7 Series and 5 Series stuck up stylistic blind alleys.

The sound of a 4cyl turbo is obviously more muted than a non-turbo, and considerably less melodic than a normally aspirated six. It is also much more difficult to drive quickly because of the non-linear torque curve, i.e high levels of torque in the mid range, very little low down. However, stacked against this is better fuel efficiency and at equivalent levels of technology lighterweight. The BMW in-line six is a belter, in my experience the 2.5 is revier and smoother than the 3.0, but they are both about as good as six cyl engines get. A V8 is even better. A Z4 with the 272BHP 4.4litre V8? Oh yes, and it should fit easilly!

I would not by a Z4 because I have two children, hence 225TTC, but I envy those people who are in a position to choose between the enormous talent and desirability available at that level.


----------



## snaxo (May 31, 2002)

Thanks for the positive comments guys 

Simon - nice to meet you too mate 

I thought you were gonna drive off with it for a moment ! 

Damian


----------

